# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENDEMOS PLATANO BELLACO Y YUCA PARA CHIFLES, HARIA, EXPORTACIÓN, BUSCO CONTRATO

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Apreciados 
Nos encontramos en Pucallpa, estamos buscando cerrar contrato con alguna empresa exportadora que requiera de: 
- *PLÁTANO BELLACO(hartón)*: Podemos proveer hasta 25 millares por semana para empezar. Cotizamos precio por unidad puesto en tu almacén de Lima. Peso y tamaños promedio: entre 400 a 500 gr, de 30 a 40 centimetros. Exelente para chifles o para harina. 
- *YUCA BLANCA:* S/.0.90 x Kg. puesto en Lima,  podemos proveer hasta 100 tn/mes. 
Necesitamos cerrar contrato con empresa con quien nos comprometemos proveerle por largo tiempo bajo un contrato serio. 
Contactarse con:  
FERNANDO ZEGARRA T. 
General Manager fzegarra@zytperu.com 
Phone: (61) 579062 Cel.: 96103644 
RPM: *696 6195Temas similares: PARA LA VENTA: AJONJOLÍ, YUCA, MAIZ AMARILLO, UÑA DE GATO... BUSCAMOS CONTRATO PARA PROVEER PLÁTANO BELLACO Y YUCA BLANCA Plantines de banano (plátano de exportación) Busco proveedores de frejol castilla u otros para exportacion Busco proveedores de espárragos congelados para exportación

----------

